# Moving to America Illegally from Ireland



## Danielsp (Jun 13, 2017)

hey all
What is moving to America illegally these days , is it a simple as buying a one way flight , landing down and applying for a Social Security Number ?? this is something i am nt planning or interested in just curious on how people do it these days , can anyone explain?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Basically, it's overstaying your (actual or implied) visa. Bingo, you're illegal!

If you go to the US on a visa waiver, you have to be enrolled in that ESTA program and you need to tell the nice immigration officials how long you're planning on staying. If you don't go back when you said you would, you're illegal. But seriously, don't try applying for a Social Security number at that point.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Danielsp (Jun 13, 2017)

Bevdeforges said:


> Basically, it's overstaying your (actual or implied) visa. Bingo, you're illegal!
> 
> If you go to the US on a visa waiver, you have to be enrolled in that ESTA program and you need to tell the nice immigration officials how long you're planning on staying. If you don't go back when you said you would, you're illegal. But seriously, don't try applying for a Social Security number at that point.
> Cheers,
> Bev


hi bev , thanks for the reply , is there any websites on this matter as i heard the state of california is a good place to move due to a rule in the state the prevents the cops on asking you about Immigrant papers or status , also are you saying you look for work immediately if you where to migrate illegally thus acquiring a Social Security number bank account passport etc


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Looking for work and/or making any move toward getting a legit SS number is one sure way to blow your cover.

No, seriously, to overstay or otherwise attempt to stay illegally in the US means you are really and truly asking for trouble.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

This being a forum for those immigrating legally - Google may be a good place to find answers for your questions.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There are currently around 50.00 illegal irish emigrants living in the US.
Thing is if you are illegal you then cannot leave easily.
My niece lived in New York illegally. She wanted to visit home as she was shortly getting married to a US citizen. Flags went up!! lots of problems but just after 9/11 she was granted permission to stay... yes she was getting married to a New York fireman ....his station had lost several firefighters at the twin towers. One complete crew didn`t return to base that day. Her fiancee survived.. could they refuse her??? 

With TRUMP trying to call the shots about immigration do you honestly think now is the time to try and become an illegal in the US?

White, Irish, and undocumented in America - CNN.com


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I had a friend from the UK who lived illegally in Boston for many years...
The only work she could get under the table was night shift in a liquor store, earning peanuts...robbed twice..
Living in the worst part of a Boston suburb...
Walking to work in the freezing snow because she couldn't get a driving licence...
Married a useless alcoholic to stay in the country.... couldn't afford to file the papers.
Went back to the UK after her son was shot in the leg. Incurred a 10-year ban from the US.
Not a made-up story... all true.
Not worth it.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

..... and you can't fly anywhere these days (unless legally immigrating) on a one way ticket ......


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Crawford said:


> ..... and you can't fly anywhere these days (unless legally immigrating) on a one way ticket ......


Even if you get into the USA.....my friend couldn't come down and see me in GA, because you have to show ID to fly domestic.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Didn't mean to get political - but as Siobhan has already mentioned (and DO read that article she has linked to), the political situation in the US being what it is, I would think long and hard before walking into what could easily become a real nightmare situation.

Like the article says, it's somewhat easier being illegal if you're white (and Irish), but lately, even the long-time illegal Irish are starting to get very, very nervous.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Crawford said:


> ..... and you can't fly anywhere these days (unless legally immigrating) on a one way ticket ......


I disagree. Nearly all of my travels are on one way tickets. Often out on one carrier and back on another. 

My wife and I will be spending two months out of the US from Sunday, and each sector, to New York, Tokyo, Sydney, Perth, Manchester, Geneva, DC is a one way ticket. I have never even seen a raised eyebrow.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Bellthorpe said:


> I disagree. Nearly all of my travels are on one way tickets. Often out on one carrier and back on another.
> 
> My wife and I will be spending two months out of the US from Sunday, and each sector, to New York, Tokyo, Sydney, Perth, Manchester, Geneva, DC is a one way ticket. I have never even seen a raised eyebrow.


..... you have ongoing tickets to each destination and presumably a ticket back to the US?

I was talking about turning up at Heathrow with a one way ticket to, say New York and travelling as a visitor. The likelyhood of you being allowed into the US is risky and the airline would be on the hook for getting you back to the UK.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Crawford said:


> Bellthorpe said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree. Nearly all of my travels are on one way tickets. Often out on one carrier and back on another.
> ...


No, we don't. 



> I was talking about turning up at Heathrow with a one way ticket to, say New York and travelling as a visitor. The likelyhood of you being allowed into the US is risky and the airline would be on the hook for getting you back to the UK.


As it happens, I've done exactly that, before having a work visa or a green card.

I agree with you, it might not be prudent to do. But I couldn't let the blanket statement go.


----------



## cirrus (Aug 2, 2014)

Normally, it is cheaper to buy a return ticket compared to a one way.
Many immigrants do this and just dump or try to claim the unused part.


----------

